# Java3D: scheinende Sonne



## veritas696 (2. Apr 2009)

Hallo zusammen,


Für mein Sonnensystem möchte ich die Sonne gestalten. Eine Kugel mit einer Texture sind ziemlich unrealistisch aus. Also möchte ich die Sonne irgentwie anders darstellen, sodaß man auch das Leuchten und Scheinen sieht. Wie kann man das am besten darstellen?

Ich denke zur Zeit an einen OrientedShape3D bin mir aber nicht sicher.

Wisst ihr wie man eine Sonne im Universum am besten darstellt ?


----------



## Marco13 (5. Apr 2009)

OrientedShape3D klingt vernünftig ... schwierigkeiten bei einer Beantwortung der Frage entstehen aber nicht zuletzt durch die Forderung "am besten" ....


----------



## veritas696 (5. Apr 2009)

Naja dann frag ich mal so: 
Wer hat schonmal ein selbstleuchtendes Objekt in einem ziemlich dunklen Raum dargestellt und kann mir ein paar Schlagworte, Tipps und Möglichkeiten geben?


----------



## EgonOlsen (5. Apr 2009)

Vielleicht einfach eine Glow-Textur als Billboard additiv drüberlegen? Etwa so, wie hier die Rücklichter: http://www.jpct.net/img/triant2.jpg??


----------



## Developer_X (6. Apr 2009)

Star Trek Technology for Java3D | JAVA Developer's Journal
indie technologies: Products from indie technologies 
downloade das mal für Java und adde das zu deinem Class Path in Eclipse,
da gibts den so genannten "FuzzBall" und weißt du der sieht hammer aus,
der leuchtet und scheint wie eine sonne, außerdem kriegst du damit
rauch, nebel und Feuer für Java3D das ist wahnsinn, das musst du dir holen, wenn du ne sonne 100% realisitisch erscheinen lassen willst
Die gibts in allen Farben, du musst die Farben als Color3f Dateien angeben

PS:
wenn du nicht verstehst wie man die Jar Datei zum Class Path fügt einfach sagen, und ich werde die helfen


----------

